# Airwalkrr's Greyhawk: Maure Castle IC



## airwalkrr (Mar 11, 2010)

This thread is for players in my Maure Castle campaign only. Others may feel free to lurk. If you would like to discuss the campaign, anyone is welcome to join us in the OOC thread (see signature).

Rules for Posting in this Thread​*1)* Please do not post OOC comments on this thread (that is what the OOC thread is for). If it is particularly pertinent to the present IC situation and you cannot say what you need to without going OOC, then please keep your OOC remarks as brief as possible.
*2)* All players must fill out the title section for each post. The title section should include your character's name at minimum. If your character is engaged in combat then include [current hit points]/[max hit points] plus any conditions currently affecting the character such as: Durk the Deranged, 15/18 hp, insane.
*3)* Please describe actions and spoken words only. I realize that some players like to post their characters' thoughts, but I find this disrupts the suspension of disbelief. If your character's thoughts are pertinent to the situation, please use spoiler tags as these should be for GM's eyes only (there might be someone with psionics around reading thoughts).
*4)* When posting spoken words, be sure to use *bold* type and colored font. There are only eight choices available for colored font: *red*, *dark orange*, *yellow*, *lime*, *dark slate blue*, *cyan*, *blue* and *purple*. These are chosen for ease of my sight and clear differentiation. Color choice is first-come, first-served, and once you choose a color, you cannot switch to a different one. If a player drops from the game or flakes out, his/her color will become available for use for new players only. Existing players must continue to use their old color.
*5)* Use InvisibleCastle for all of your rolls. I prefer you to have an InvisibleCastle account so that you may include notes on the roll. Please use the name of your character or your EN World screen name for your InvisibleCastle account. If you choose to use your EN World screen name, you will need to include your character name in the notes of each roll. Whenever you make a roll, simply link back to the roll in your post using a URL tag. Add in all applicable bonuses and/or penalties to your roll on InvisibleCastle to save time.
*6)* Combat takes one of two forms: standard encounter and boss encounter. The type of encounter will be indicated at the beginning of the battle. During a standard encounter, you will need to post your character's next three actions with each post. You may include an alternate action in the event one of your actions becomes impossible or unnecessary. During a boss encounter, you will need to post your character's actions round by round. Standard encounters will be the most common. Boss encounters will be reserved for particularly deadly or important foes.
*7)* Please do not edit your post without requesting my permission on the OOC thread. If you must make a change or correct a mistake, please make a second post. Please do not edit your post just to correct typos. If typos bother you, proofread your post before pressing submit.


----------



## airwalkrr (Mar 11, 2010)

*"First of all, let me thank you ever so much for coming,"* the woman in braided dark-brown hair says as she sits at the end of the table. Her servant pours tea from a kettle into fine china from the far away North Kingdom while you sit and listen to her proposal. Her name is Mellary O'Star, a contact made by Roshan some years back when he worked as a mercenary guarding caravans for the Merchant's and Trader's Union of Greyhawk. She is known throughout Greyhawk as one of the finest dealers for textiles and clothing.

*"I am delighted to hear of your recent endeavors. Your names have all garnered some measure of respect throughout the Domain of Greyhawk. The Merchant's and Trader's Union is no exception. However, I have called you all here this evening not as a representative of my guild, but as a representative of an organization which shall not be named. Suffice it to say we have noticed your exploits and are more than a little impressed. There is a task of great import that I have persuaded those in my organization that you would ideal for. But before I get to the details, I would like to tell you a story.

"Many ages ago, there was a great empire known as the Suel Imperium. As powerful and majestic as the Suel people were, they were victims of their own arrogance. Perhaps you know the legends. They called down the Invoked Devastation upon the Baklunish Empire to the north and were, in exchange, destroyed by the Rain of Colorless Fire. The mighty kingdoms of both were ruined and their peoples scattered to the wind. Those few who survived migrated to the Flanaess, where we live to this day.

"Of the survivors of the Suel was a powerful family of wizards and sorcerers known as the Maure. The Maure constructed a castle just north of the Abbor-Alz Mountains and ruled the nearby land with an iron fist. They were dedicated to all things arcane and sought, among other things, the secrets to immortality. As time wore on, the scions of House Maure devoted themselves more and more to their studies and less and less to their political responsibilities. Eventually they sealed themselves off from the rest of the world completely. Those around them whispered of dark rituals performed within the castle and pacts with mighty fiends.

"Twenty five years ago, the great wizard Mordenkainen and his associates among the Citadel of Eight heard tell of Maure Castle and it's sealed doors and decided to try their hand at it. They journeyed to the castle, somehow gained entry, and slew the inhabitants, coming back to Greyhawk all the wealthier. Their stories of great battles and monstrous encounters in the dungeons of Maure Castle are still told in taverns among adventurers today.

"About the same time, a man named Kerfane was gathering and cataloging historical artifacts from the dungeons of Maure Castle. I have it on good authority that he somehow managed to gain access to the levels beneath Maure Castle before Mordenkainen and his party. He has not been heard from since the wizard's expedition however. It is my belief that he perished, perhaps in some ill-fated encounter with the archmage and his companions. Exactly what happened is a matter of pure speculation, but what remains is the fact that Kerfane's research is very important to myself and the people with whom I associate.

"Those within my organization have spent years tracking down the location of the bits of treasure discovered by Mordenkainen's group and have yet to find any items relating to Kerfane's work. Therefore it is my belief that whatever journals he might have kept remain below Maure Castle. These journals likely contain a wealth of information about the castle and it's history and would be of enormous value to those in my organization were they recovered. We would be indebted to those who accomplish this task.

"I have faith in your group's abilities and believe you can be trusted to return the journals once you discover them. The job should be a relatively simple one for a group such as yours. Mordenkainen cleared out the dungeon long ago so I am fairly certain it is no longer inhabited. However there are two things to be wary of. First of all, the dungeons beneath Maure Castle have been sealed for centuries. I do not know how the Citadel of Eight managed to gain access to them. If you wish to do the same you might do well to research how it was done. Second, the place has a legendary reputation for surpassingly deadly traps, and I'm not talking about pits with spikes at the bottom. Remember that this place was once the abode of mighty and devious spellcasters. The types of traps they laid probably require a bit more than disarming a simple trip wire or pressure plate."*

Mellary fiddles with an opal brooch around her neck before continuing. *"I have told you everything I know about the place. I trust you have enough to begin outfitting an expedition. Of course if there is anything you would like to ask me before you leave, I would be happy to oblige to the extent of my ability to answer."*

At this, Mellary opens the table for discussion. She has given you a wealth of information. Who knows what awaits you in the depths of Maure Castle?


----------



## Rathan (Mar 26, 2010)

Kal-fen sat across the table from the more than intelligent woman listening to her stories and her information presented as he strokes his dark colored goatee slowly. It was more than true that he and his companions as part of the Onyx Vale were just as interested in said arcane information as the woman across from him was. He would not speak anything of his own group or their dealings in the arcane with her but it was well know that he himself knew text upon text of arcane information about the profession of magical arts himself. Kal-fen wracked his brain thinking back in quite solitude if he knew anything himself about the information she spoke of or the expeditions to Maure Castle. 

[sblock=Arcana Check]Knowledge (Arcana) Check (1d20+16=35)[/sblock]

Kal-fen looked to his right, then his left looking over the expressions of his companions before jotting a couple of notes down here and there on a small peice of parchment as Mellary continued speaking.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 28, 2010)

Mapata shifted uncomfortable on his chair. He hated chairs. He mostly hated everything dealing with human architecture and ways. He sighed heavily. 
*"If you expect us to undergo such a dangerous quest, there is information that you must reveal, and that you have concealed up to this point my lady. For example, the use your organization, which you should reveal it's name, will give to said texts and arcane information. It will be a fools deed to give some maniacs who wished to rule the world the recipe of that foul spell those wizards casted upon the world, so powerful that it destroyed two empires. I presume you understand what I expose here, and understand that it's only logical."* the half orc pauses, shifted in his chair again, and sighed uncomfortably.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 28, 2010)

*Justine*

*“This is an interesting story and an interesting proposition, you have to offer,”* Justine says. *“A dangerous proposition for sure, but if it wasn't dangerous, you wouldn't need to ask us to help you retrieve those documents, would you? What I am currently missing in this whole thing is a reason why we should actually help you. I, for one, do not know you. I have no idea what kind of organization you represent, though I respect your wish to keep it secret. However, that doesn't make it easier, as you surely understand.”*


----------



## Rathan (Mar 29, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

Kal-fen shook his head softly as he listened to the others gathered here then spoke softly and calmly.

"Have you all ever done anything just... for the fun of it?" the dark skinned man asked softly. 

"The woman has her orders, and we have ours should we choose to accept them. She's just doing her job within her organization, tis not her call to pass more information on than she is supposed to." Kal added as he sat back in his chair again softly once more.

"That much I have respect for. I know how it feels to have more information that one is allowed to share." Kal said as he feel silent once more.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 29, 2010)

*"You are always such a reckless fool. This could have potential disastrous consequence. Think always before acting."* replies the half breed dryly.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 1, 2010)

Roshan has sat quietly during the exchange of information and words. His steely gaze moving over all assembled in turn as they voice concerns and questions about the validity of the mysterious nature of the work their reputations had brought them. The smallest of smirks touch the corners of his mouth for just an instant before he says anything, then he stands. *"My friends. Such is the nature of the world we find ourselves living in. It is true that anything involving the ancestors of my people, let alone that old ruin of a fortress, is going to be extremely dangerous. But isn't this type of adventure our calling? Of course we will have to research several of these matters ourselves, to see if any more secrets of this Castle Maure might be hidden away in the annals of ancient libraries or dusty crypts."* 
The voice of the desert champion is warm and welcoming, without the slightest hint of sarcasm or     condescending lilt.  The arms of the dragoon's flowing silver robes sway gently as he uses his deeply tanned and scarred hands to help emphasize his points. He pours some sweet, dark wine into a simple, but elegant silver chalice before continuing to address the group. *"While I'm certain that there is information that Mellary's associates are hoping to find in these journals, there is no way to be sure what they contain or if it will be of any value at all to them. They are shouldering some of the risk as well by funding this expedition and assembling folk of no small accomplishment such as ourselves to attempt this retrieval."* The paladin takes a deep drink of his wine and then lets his eyes fall on Mellary once more. *"Perhaps my companion's are worried that since the castle was already looted so long ago, that there may not be... enough in the way of compensation to, how shall I say, balance out the risk to our lives? Working as mercenaries for as long as we have, can lead to a few bad habits you understand."* Roshan smiles sheepishly at his friend and drain his chalice before once more taking his seat to let the others ruminate a bit more if they wish.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 5, 2010)

As Kal-fen sits back to think on what he knows of Maure Castle and it's relevance to his studies of the arcane. A few morsels of information come readily to mind, being as learned as he is.

[sblock=Kal-fen]What Mellary told you about Castle Maure is essentially true, although she may not know the whole story. The great archmage Mordenkainen's exploits in the dungeons below the castle are well-known in most magical circles and you have come across references to it in both studies and recited tales. One particular aspect that seems to be missing from Mellary's story is how the archmage gained entry to the dungeons, an aspect of which you are fortunately aware. You once read a missive from a powerful, yet insane mage known as only as Erac's Cousin to his companion Ayelerach, said to be a paladin. The missive described the sense of betrayal Erac's Cousin felt after being enslaved by a demon prince and his prayers to his god falling on deaf ears. He said it was how Mordenkainen must have felt when Bigby allowed him to be turned to stone beneath Castle Maure. This was an interesting enough reference, but it is what Erac's Cousin said to remind his friend of the tale that now stands out in your mind. Erac's Cousin said in the letter "You remember Maure Castle don't you? That fantastic adventure that began when they couldn't even open the door! It was a good thing they had the Silver Key of Portals with them."

What Mellary said of the place being founded by Suel mages is true enough. The site is legendary as a place where expatriates from the Suel Imperium continued to practice their dark magics long after the fall of their mighty empire. It is rumored in many magical circles that despite appearances, the dungeons beneath the castle have hardly been fully explored. Mordenkainen's expedition is, in fact, the only success story you know of, and (perhaps wild) tales say that there are as many as EIGHT separate levels beneath the dungeon while most reports credit Mordenkainen with exploring only THREE. Common consensus is that no matter how many levels there are, Mordenkainen was hardly thorough.

In relation to the society Mellary represents, you have heard rumors and speculation that might indicate her true loyalties, but nothing definite. Whatever it is can't be a purely magical society, otherwise you would have at least heard of it, no matter how secret. What you do know are stories of magical items and arcane relics filtering steadily out of the Abbor-Alz Mountains from an undisclosed location twenty-five years ago that suddenly stopped. (Greyhawk's Guild of Wizardry allegedly has some of these items on display in a private museum collection.) The source of these items is hard to substantiate since they were always fenced and funds for them were always laundered. But it hints at a secret society somehow dedicated to finding old artifacts in places long-thought abandoned, cursed, or haunted.[/sblock]

Mellary lets your group discuss the matter amongst yourselves for a few minutes before speaking. It seems she was expecting this. After a brief lull falls over the room again, she smiles widely and speaks.

*"Well I can't say that I expected you to take me quite at my word. But I did want to whet your appetite for adventure and it seems I've done just that.

"Mapata, correct?"* she says turning to the half-orc. It is really more of a statement than a question. *"Perhaps I can ease your fears a little by saying this. I do not seek the secrets to the Invoked Devastation. In the first place it's actually quite laughable to presume that Kerfane ever knew them himself. If that were so I imagine he'd be alive today, either that or his downfall would have left an epic amount of collateral damage. Second, I seek knowledge not for power, but for knowledge's sake alone. I am not a wizard or magician or performer of tricks. I don't even know how to cast a simple cantrip. Such a thing is common among those in my organization. While I admit a few may dabble in the arcane we are not the Circle of the Eight, the Guild of Wizardry, or even the Warlocks of Rookroost, Besides, if I belonged to a group that was even on the cusp of using a spell as powerful as that crafted by the Suel Imperium arcanists eons ago, I really wouldn't need you, would I? You may be talented, but don't flatter yourself too much. Magic the likes of the Ancient Suel has not been seen since their empire was turned to dust. I strongly doubt that any of the wizards who escaped even managed to take such enchanting secrets with them. If they had they would have surely been discovered by now."*

She also gives a slight nod to Kal-fen, as if thanking him for his support when he speaks in seeming favor of the expedition.

*"And I do thank you for understanding that I cannot reveal everything about my organization at this moment. The fact that I'm even mentioning to you that I belong to a secret society is an act of good faith on my part. Perhaps I will be able to reveal more after you have returned with Kerfane's journals. Naturally if you see anything within them that you find questionable I will do my best to allay those fears. But ultimately what I do isn't important because you will be in control of the journals before you ever have to hand them over to me. In fact, as much as I would like to see them, I would be content at the very least if you destroy them should you in fact find them and decide for some reason I am not worthy to received them. Then at least they wouldn't fall into the wrong hands. It wouldn't curry any favor with those whom I associate with of course, but that's the cost of doing business."*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 5, 2010)

*" A fair reply, you have ease the burden of doubt." *says the half orc with a ceremonial bow, before going silent again.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 6, 2010)

*Kal-Fen*

Kal sits patiently before the table before them listening to the woman's rebuttal to the others as he contemplates the information in his head about Maure Castle.

"I do believe I know of a way into the dungeons however only in quoted talk... not actual practice. Are you aware of what a Silver Key of Portals is Mellary? Kal asks softly as he goes back into thought.

"As for treasure my dear friends I do believe there is much more than that dungeon than even Mordenkainen and Bigby were ever able to traverse. Trust me when I say I feel that this will be MORE than lucrative for us. Kal-fen added softly before laying eyes on Mellery once more.

"I for my part am willing to take this job but I have ONE small request. Whoever wants this information must meet me face to face to receive it from my hands. I will not willing hand dire arcane information to the hands of my own sources enemies nor will I pass any information off to someone I know nothing about, as this is how people end up dead in an alley somewhere with no one to blame it on" Kal said as his dark lips turned into a cooked little smile.

"Oh and one last question if I may? Kal said softly with a raised finger.... "Where is the Greyhawk's Guild of Wizardry located exactly Mellery? Kal added with another small smirk


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 12, 2010)

*"I'm glad to see your fears are somewhat alleviated. That last thing I want is for you to think me a villain,"* Mellary responds to Mapata.

As Kal-fen mentions the Silver Key of Portals, Mellary's brow furls in deep concentration. After a few moments in thought, she raises her right hand and snaps her fingers to summon her manservant to her side. She whispers a few words into his ear and he promptly exits the room.

*"That sounds quite familiar to me. Perhaps in a minute or two I can tell you more. In the meantime, I can address your request to meet with the person who wants these journals."*

Mellary smiles coyly before continuing. *"While those in my organization tend to share morsels of information as the moment suits us, we are not as cohesive as you might think. While there are many among us who would love to have their hands on this information, I've asked you myself because, to be frank, I would rather you give them to me than my comrades."*

*"It has less to do with me not trusting them and more to do with my desire to have the first look at anything Kerfane might have written. You see, I am a representative of my organization in the same way an ordinary citizen of Greyhawk is a representative of the city. I am a member, of course, and share a certain sense of camaraderie with those who share my interests, but that doesn't mean I don't have interests of my own. Call it a friendly sense of competition."*

As she says this, her manservant returns with a book bound by leather dyed green. An ornamental symbol is embossed upon the cover in bronze. Mellary thanks her servant for the book and takes it in her hands.

[sblock=Knowledge (arcana) DC 20]The symbol on the book is a mark meaning "wondrous" or "fantastic." It is often used with reference to works of artifice and magical items of great power.[/sblock]

Mellary opens the book and flips through the pages. You can see a number of pencil drawings of various types of objects opposite calligraphic text. You catch sight of weapons, an orb, a fanciful contraption with Boccob-knows what function, a mask, and several tiny shapes in the various pictures. Finally, she turns to a page that has a picture of a key. She turns the book to show you. *"The Silver Key of Portals,"* she says with a look of triumph, *"said to be a favored relic of Dalt, the Suel god of portals, keys, locks, and passages of any kind. I thought this sounded familiar, and now I know why. Local legends say that this item was once granted as a boon to none other than Mordenkainen. The text doesn't say where the key is located today, but I would wager a fair amount of my fortune that someone within the Circle of the Eight could tell you its last-known whereabouts."*


----------



## Rathan (Apr 12, 2010)

*Kal-fen*



			
				Mellary said:
			
		

> "It has less to do with me not trusting them and more to do with my desire to have the first look at anything Kerfane might have written.




"Ahem... 'second' look m'lady... I'd be a fool not to take a little peek myself given my profession." Kal said softly as he gave her a big smirk.

[sblock=Knowledge (Arcana) and Spellcraft Checks]Spellcraft and Knowledge (Arcana) checks (1d20+16=27 (Spellcraft), 1d20+16=34 (Arcana))[/sblock]

As Kal peeks down at the book his hand reaches up to scratch more at his dark onyx goatee.

"A wondrous gathering of magical means, minds, and contraptions Mellary? I would be VERY interested to see this book in further detail sometime soon. You are full of surprises m'Lady. Lets just hope Mordenkainen does not still have this relic as if he does I know of 'no' other way into Maure Castle. Can you set me a meeting with this Circle of Eight Mellary?" Kal-fen added as he feel silent once more impressed thus far with Mellarys intelligence and connections.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 12, 2010)

[sblock=Kal-fen]I also forgot to mention that your question about the location of the Guild of Wizardry probably isn't necessary in your case. You could easily take 10 on Knowledge (arcana) to know it's location. Aside from that, it is easily one of the most imposing structures in all of Greyhawk's skyline. Any Thom, Dicus, or Haere in the city could probably tell you where to find it.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 18, 2010)

The paladin listens as the group falls into line, accepting the job, as plans start being made for the journey and entrance into the ancient castle. *"I shall require a simple length of time to contemplate the nature of these dangers we will be facing in this castle of my forbears."* The platinum haired warrior rises from the table again, as the meeting seems to have gone well then remembers something else. *"Not to sound like a mercenary in any sense, but as this is how we all make our living, to what order are we to be compensated for braving these deadly perils in the search of this lost tome your organization so desperately seeks?"*

- 

Once these small matters have been handled, Roshan turns to the others with a distracted look on his face. *"When all the necessary preparations have been finalized and we are ready to depart, I will meet you in the temple district in two days time. I must consult with the ancestral spirits within my blade." *His hand moves to the grip of his giant curved blade as he speaks, and his hard gray eyes seem to look through those he began speaking to as he finishes. The dragoon makes his farewells to his old friend Mellary and leaves without further comment.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 19, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

After making his arrangements with Mellary already stated he looked about the room inquiringly wondering if anyone else had anything to say before excusing himself to find the Greyhawk's Guild of Wizardry. He knew that if anything was left of the private display he with his pull backed by his own group The Onyx Vale he might be able to view and or commandeer for the time being any pieces he may need for the journey back into Maure Castle.

"If anyone wishes to join me in my trek to the Guild of Wizardry before we go, they are more than welcome to tag along. I have a feeling something there would be useful and seeing as we have a couple days time to spare I feel it wise to at least try and see the private collection rumored to be there from the first expedition to Maure Castle."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2010)

*Justine*

Justine curiously awaits an answer to the question Roshan asked. She had asked something similar before, but it was probably a bit too subtle.

Once that is cleared up, Justine would be ready as well. It did sound like a dangerous venture, but on the other hand, that was their daily trade, and so it was not unexpected.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 19, 2010)

*"I shall accompany you Kal. It is no mystery for me that you are an expert in getting yourself into trouble, and also, it is no mystery that I am in charge of getting you out of said trouble." *jokes the half orc as he stands towering next to the arcane practitioner.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 19, 2010)

*"Compensation,"* Mellary begins to respond to Roshan with a protracted pause. *"As for an excuse to enter an ancient dungeon no doubt teeming with treasure, I doubt you need any. No amount of money I could ever give you would be worth the rewards the expedition is likely to earn you on its own merits. But regarding Kerfane's journals, well, my good graces and the favor of those I traffic with are worth more than mere gold. I am a woman of high status with my hand in many pots. I can do things for you that can't be measured in coin, like make arrangements with a certain magical organization presided over by Greyhawk's greatest wizard.

"At any rate it seems you have begun to make some plans of your own. I really must be going now. I have an engagement soon that I need to prepare for. Should you require anything else or think of a question that needs to be asked, I will be available to you tomorrow at the crack of noon. Feel free to stop by if you find it suits you. If not, I will assume you are already on your way and have everything you need. In the event I do do not see you until you return, good luck."*

At that Mellary dismisses you. Her servant shows you the door and you exit onto the wide streets of Greyhawk's majestic Garden Quarter.

[sblock=Vertexx69]The city of Greyhawk holds temples to numerous different deities. There is no temple district, per se, although some of the temples do tend to cluster around each other. There are three "quarters" where temples are primarily found.

Perhaps the highest concentration of temples can be found in Greyhawk's luxurious Garden Quarter. By day, any are allowed within, however, at nightfall, only those living within the quarter or those with a writ of passage are allowed through the gates. This is the affluent part of town. Within the Garden Quarter is the Sacred Temple of Saint Cuthbert (the largest religious group in the city; god of wisdom and dedication; lawful good), the Temple of Pelor (god of the sun and light; neutral good), the Temple of Zilchus (god of finance and trade; lawful neutral), Chapel of Fharlanghn (god of roads and travel; neutral), and the Sanctum of Heironeous (god of war and chivalry; lawful good).

The most riotous district, the River Quarter, also contains a few temples. The Temple of Pholtus (god of law and order; lawful good), the Temple of Rao (god of peace and serenity; lawful good), and the Temple of Trithereon (god of liberty and retribution; chaotic good) all make their homes here.

One can also find chapels and smaller temples to other deities, many of them neutral or chaotic. Olidammara (chaotic neutral), Beory (neutral), Xerbo (lawful neutral), Norebo (chaotic neutral), Ralishaz (chaotic neutral), and Ulaa (lawful good) have holy sites located at various districts throughout the city though none of them sponsor standard paladins.

There are no temples to Lendor, but any church with similar ideals (probably the lawful ones) would be happy to give you a place to pray at the very least. As far as lodging though, you will be on your own. Since your character seems itinerant, one of the many inns in the city is probably your best bet. The most notable inns are those named for various kinds of dragons (e.g. the Green Dragon Inn). And you can stable your worm in one of the exotic stables in the Garden Quarter. If you don't stable your worm, it's likely to be killed or captured if you just let it wander around outside the city. Adventurers flock to Greyhawk like Mecca and many wouldn't care that it had a saddle or appeared to have an owner. Stabling an exotic mount costs 15 sp per day. Your lodging is taken care of in your upkeep cost, whichever one you paid. If you paid anything higher than standard, your upkeep will include the cost of stabling your worm.

I'm not sure if you will still want to take the time since you can't add everbright at the moment (see OOC thread).[/sblock]
Kal-fen, Mapata and Justine embark upon a visit to the prestigious Guild of Wizardry, said to be the most important guild in all of Greyhawk, and perhaps the world! The imposing four-corner pyramid stands on a hill at the edge of the High Quarter. It is a mighty edifice whose golden steps remind you of the magnificence of the greatest wizards Oerth has ever seen. As you reach the main entrance, you are stopped by a pair of heavily-armed dwarves who ask your names and business. No one is allowed inside the great halls they say, not without membership or a day pass from an existing member signed beforehand on the previous day.

You are about to turn and leave when one of the dwarves, consulting a massive list, cries, *"Aha! Here they are. Someone tacked them in at the end. Proceed inside."*

When you inquire as to the name of the sponsor who granted you access, the dwarf replies grufly, *"You mean you don't know? Honestly, some people. Anyway I couldn't tell you even if I wanted to. It seems the member who requested your day passes did so anonymously. Now hurry inside before I change my mind!"*

As you move past the rude porter and enter inside, you find yourself in the main hall of the ground floor. Men and women of magic flutter to and fro on various errands. Some stand or sit in various places in the hall discussing some minutiae of magical practice while others seem entranced by some tome or intricate scroll.

[sblock=Rathan]We need to discuss this organization of yours, the Onyx Vale, in more detail. Give me a brief outline (a paragraph will do) of what the organization does, how many and what kind of members it has, and where they are headquartered. It is quite likely an organization such as you are seeking already exists in the World of Greyhawk and we could place you in that one instead. For consistency's sake, we could even say that the Onyx Vale is a pseudonym for some other organization or a private/secret chapter of some larger organizations.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Apr 19, 2010)

*Justine*

Justine raises an eyebrow as the dwarf porter suddenly lets them in. The lady was right, that she had her hands in many pots and was able to aid them in ways that were more useful than mere coins.

*“So, how do we proceed? I havn't been here yet. You? Maybe we should just ask someone...”*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 20, 2010)

Mapata stares at everything, curiosity in his eyes although little he understood of magic.

OCC: Added Mapata to the RG.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 20, 2010)

[sblock=To Air] Oddly enough the Onyx Vale was a 8 member group in rumor and speculation for most of the populous of the world. Each member was a magic user of relatively powerful arcane repute all focusing in different forms of magic. Kal-fen being in this case was the groups warlock and 3rd in line for the head of the groups 'throne' if you would call it that. Kal-fen specialized in arcane knowledge and acted as the groups 'hitman' as well taking care of threats that needed taking care of, thus the nature of he relatively powerful set of warlock based magical items. The purpose of the group is sought power from ancient arcane text, items, devices, etc... of both good and ill repute. The group has vast outreaches of support in the form of contacts and run completely covertly. Thus there is little known about the group. I'm not stuck on the name at all if you find something that fits then awesome. I hope this helps.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 23, 2010)

Flitting down from the buttressed ceilings of the Guild of Wizardry comes a tiny, bulbous mass covered in purplish scales and carried by two rapidly beating wings. The creature has the maw of a dragon, complete with fanged teeth, as well as sharp claws at the end of it's legs. A long, sinuous tail whips about as if flies, tipped with a barbed tail. It has a look of mischievous bemusement on it's face as it slowly hovers in front of your group.

_Hmm, are these the ones?_ you hear a voice wonder inside your head. _Well, they certainly don't seem to belong here. Curious though. Mistress said there would be one more._

As the voice continues on in your heads the tiny, dragon-like form cocks its head ponderously. _Yes, these must be the ones. No doubt about it. Very well. Come with me!_

With these last thoughts, the little being alights into the air and begins whooshing in and around the wizards heading to and fro. It turns it's head as it flutters along. _Well, are you coming or not?_


----------



## Rathan (Apr 24, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

"Lead the way my scaled friend." Kal spoke softly as he briskly walked at pace with the dragon as best he could to try and keep up.

"I'm curious though my good.... dragon, how is it you're able to speak within my mind? The Arcane in all form interests me you see and while we have time whilst I follow perhaps you would be willing to share how you are able to do so?" the dark skinned warlock asked very politely.

[sblock=Spellcraft and Arcana Checks if needed]
Knowledge (Arcana) and Spellcraft checks if needed. (1d20+16=22, 1d20+16=22)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 24, 2010)

Mapata follows silently, what he understood of magic didn't like him so this was after all a rather uncomfortable place for him.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2010)

*Justine*

Justine is irritated first, but when she notices the tiny pseudodragon, she just smiles.

*“Well, hello there. Yes, yes, we are coming.”*

The favored soul then follows the creature.


[SBLOCK=Knowledge (arcana)]Knowledge (arcana) 23 (should be enough ro reckognize the pseudodragon, which I assume it is )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 24, 2010)

Roshan strolls through the verdant garden quarter, lost in thoughts of his noble ancestors. The paladin had donned his glimmering, mithral armor so as to seem less out of place among the more afluent citizens of the sprawling city of Greyhawk. The majestic columns of the temples to law and righteousness stretch heavenward from the dias of marble steps as he ascends. He nods to the fellow champions of light, on each side of the oppulent doors, as he enters. Acid etched runes telling the story of his families life flare with a warm and welcoming glow down the entire length of the adamantine executioner's blade resting on his back as he passes under the sigils of protection. 

 Unsheathing his blade, Roshan takes a knee placing one gauntleted hand on either flattened side of the monstrous weapon. The blade's hilt stretches far above the paladin's head as he places the top of his bowed against the spine of the blade as well. He whispers in the ancient Sulian dialect of his ancestors on the hallowed ground, finding the rythm of the desert in his words that made sense to his family alone.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 27, 2010)

The pseudodragon leads you down several winding passages before settling on a winding staircase that ascends up into the higher levels of the Guild of Wizardry. After climbing what feels like ten flights of stairs, the pseudodragon finally leads you onto a landing leading up to an archway decorated with numerous glyphs and arcane sigils. Beyond the archway is an elaborate study, with rows upon rows of books, scrolls, and fanciful objects on display. At the end of the study a fireplace roars, the smoke magically disappearing above the flu. A woman with long, flowing locks of golden hair in an exquisite magenta-colored robe with accents of yellow stands by the fire, gazing at it intently. You cannot see her face as you enter, but you somehow realize that your very presence has made her smile.

The woman turns as you file into the study to reveal a stunningly beautiful visage. Her skin is the color of soft ivory and her eyes glisten a gorgeous azure blue. Her lips are ruby red and inviting, almost sensuous. The pseudodragon flits over to her and begins to hover just above her shoulder. She cocks her head to the side as the tiny bulbous creature flitters above her and a jovial expression comes upon her face.

*"Thank you, Edwina,"* the woman says happily. *"Now why don't you go pay Trishie a visit. I understand she has made some marvelous little meat pies and I'm certain you will enjoy them."*

The creature suddenly begins to flap it's wings even more vigorously than before as it dances excitedly through the air, flying in loop-dee-loops all the way back to the stairs. The woman then fixes her gaze upon you once more as she invites you in.

*"Come, please. Sit and relax. I am very interested to meet you. My name is Jallarzi and I am delighted to have you as my guests. It is my understanding that we share a common interest, and I would most like to discuss that with you."*

Jallarzi waits for you to be seated upon the plush divans across from the fireplace before she continues. *"I've had my eye upon you. All of you. I must say your exploits have made an impression upon me. I do my best to stay apprised of the goings on with up and coming heroes the likes of you, especially when our interests, as they have now, appear to coincide. You have questions about Maure Castle. I can provide many answers and perhaps even a little assistance with your intended quest.

"Of course I will understand if you feel a bit overwhelmed by this. Some of you may not have even heard of me and might be wondering right now why I would be keeping tabs on you. Suffice it to say I am a powerful woman and the happenings of this city and the domain around it are very important to me. It thus behooves someone of my station to be aware of such things, especially if I can nudge those with the ability along the right path."*

[sblock=Knowledge (arcana) DC 20]Jallarzi Sallavarian is one of the finest mages in all the city of Greyhawk. She may be the most accomplished female mage in the entire world, or at least the continent that is the Flanaess.
[sblock=if your check is 30+]Jallarzi Sallavarian is perhaps the only certain member of the Circle of the Eight other than Mordenkainen himself. Unlike most of the other stuffy old mages in the group, she does little to hide her affiliation and also unlike most of the group, has a reputation for favoring the forces of good. She is well-known as a sponsor for adventurers great and small as long as their aims align with the powers of good.[/sblock][/sblock]
Meanwhile, Roshan is accepted into the temple of an allied church where he is allowed a place to pray along with parishioners and those of shared alignment. (As a paladin, he would be very welcome in the Shrine to Heironeous.) Clerics of lawful good churches make their services available to you at standard costs should you desire them. This means they can provide you with things such as holy water, sacred unguents and anointing oil, religious texts, or anything of a similar nature.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 27, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

Kal grinned softly trying to hide it behind the visage of a charming smile on dark lips. He knew exactly who this was and before sitting it would take Jallarzi's hand in his own if she allowed and kissed the back of it softly in respect to her prowess. He made sure she could see the ornate onyx right on his right index finger making no attempts to hide it as he moved to sit down and crossed one leg over the other graciously before leaning back with a smile upon his face once more.

[sblock=Arcana Check]1d20+16=32[/sblock]

"Oh I am well aware of who you are M'lady Jallarzi and it is my 'true' honor to meet your acquaintance. I have read and many many scriptures on your exploits over my years of studying the arcane and even have written a few papers on your adventuring comings and goings as well. I am a bit taken aback knowing one of the finest mages in all of the world has been keeping tabs on me, and a bit flattered at the same time. Kal-fen uttered softly with the heady tone of exotic accent he always had. 

Kal paused a moment listening to her continue her conversation before nodding and speaking once more. "You are indeed correct M'lady. I myself know much about Maure Castle and even some added side tidbits of material on things associated with it. Yet there is still so much left unsaid and untold. I don't mean to be blunt here, but time is of essence here so I will just be forward and ask. Do you happen to know where and with whom the Silver Key of Portholes is and if not who might?" Kal asked bluntly not wanting to waist what might be one of the great mages of all times, time.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 27, 2010)

Mapata entered slowly to the room. If magic stranged and startled him, women such as this doubled the effect. His impassive face, devoid of emotion, alaiyzed the woman as a vulture in the desert analyzes it's prey. Apparently the human knew her, although for what he said, this woman should be much more old than she looked. Something didn't fit right in Mapata's mind. Mages and their tricks he thought. Never the confident, he seated slowly on the couch, although his posture was not relaxed at all, he was sitting at the edge of the seat, ready to leap into action, should the need arise.

*"Camels need cares and food, and the people of the desert need guidance to reach the oasis. Few offer openly to help, if there is no compensation to obtain. Should I count you among those few?"*


----------



## Rathan (Apr 27, 2010)

Kal smiled to Mapata with charming smile knowing his friend here as a bit on edge... he tried to ease his mind with a bit of word for comfort.

"As long as your mission serves the greater good my friends this particular lady will back you should you need it, or at least that's what I understand from scriptures of her generosity" Kal said softly in his exotic tone.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 27, 2010)

*"You are overly confident as usual warlock. An old desert serpent like me learns not to trust anyone at firsts. Mapata's confidence is won, not granted."* the half orc says bluntly, still looking at the human female before him.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 29, 2010)

*Justine*

*“It is an honor to meet you in person, Jallarzi Sallavarian,”* Justine says, bowing before the mighty wizardess in a gesture of gratitude for her proposed offer to help them. Of course, she would have her own motives, or at least Justine thought as much. Nonetheless, it was quite an honor for them.

*“This is a dangerous venture we will be undertaking, so any help you are willing to offer is greatly appreciated.”*


OOC: Arcana 25


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 30, 2010)

Jallarzi's countenance turns suddenly stern at the mention of the _Silver Key of Portals_. *"I see you wish to cut to the quick. Very well."*

She moves over to a shelf upon which rests a small, nondescript wooden tinder  box. Of all the magnificent items on display throughout the room, you reckon it must be the most mundane of them all. You would have never noticed it had she not drawn your attention to it. She retrieves the box from the shelf and takes it in her hands before her. Then, leaning ever so closely so that her lips almost touch the lid, she appears to whisper words so soft you would be surprised if she even uttered a sound at all. As she finishes, the latch to the box snaps suddenly open. Jallarzi slowly opens it so that the back of the lid faces her. You can see inside the tinder box is a very plain tarnished silver key.

*"This is the very key that Mordenkainen and his then apprentice, Bigby, used to gain egress into the levels below Maure Castle many years ago. I will loan it to you on one condition only. During Mordenkainen's expedition, his group came across a demon-handed man who was obsessed with the castle and it's lore. Mordenkainen and Bigby slew him, and left the dungeon for other adventures, but recently, there have been signs. The fact that you are being asked to investigate this dungeon is one of them. There are those who fear evil may have waxed in the time since the last expedition to this place. If you find that this is true, you must promise to lay to rest any such evil, as the portents I have seen if nothing is done bodes ill for the entire region."*

Jallarzi holds out the tinder box containing the key, implying that by accepting it, you agree to her terms.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 30, 2010)

After some time in deep silence, the paladin rises from his meditation with a disapointed look on his face. Roshan sheaths his family blade and leaves a small donation to the temple coffers before excusing himself. 
As he hadn't been gone nearly as long as he thought he would be, the dragoon makes his way to the ancient tower of this city's wizard's guild to look for his team. When he gets there he lets a page know who he is with and waits patiently outside in a shady spot for them to finish sifting through all their arcane scriblings.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 30, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

Kal looked to his left.. then to his right seeing if anyone was brave enough to take the key before he did. It was true that the warlock was indeed no champion of the light and the good in this world however he was no fool. If she had told him he needed to slay a dragon for the key he'd ask which one and where he could be found no matter it's size. To pass up an artifact such as this before him was not something he could ever... or even WOULD ever do. 

Slowly his dark gloved hands reached for the box. Knowing that by taking it he was entering into a non contractual agreement with one the most POWERFUL mages alive or dead. He grasped the box with one hand, his other ran over the key, his lithe and long fingers massaging over the powerful artifact cautiously before looking back up to Jallarzi to speak. 

"M'Lady do you know how the two gained access to the Castle with the keys assistance? How does it work? Is there a command word to activate it?" the inquisitive warlock asked as he fired a few questions at her hoping she could quell his dire need for answers. "And lastly is there anything else you can bestow upon us be it physical or verbal, or other that would prove most useful to us in this endeavor?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 30, 2010)

*"Perhaps I'm being obtuse, but I believe you humans use keys to open locks. If this would be a sort of magical item that opens portals I imagine it would appear different."*


----------



## Thanee (Apr 30, 2010)

*Justine*

*“Its form should probably be seen as a metaphor,”* Justine quickly interjects.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 30, 2010)

Mapata sighs. *"The day humans learn that there is simplier ways to do things instead of utterly complicating everything, the world shall know peace. Or at least I shall."*


----------



## airwalkrr (May 1, 2010)

Jallarzi looked Kal-fen in the eye as she answered him. *"My understanding of the magic of the key is that requires one to merely touch the key to any locked door and the portal will open. Whether there are other powers, I cannot say. Legend has it the key was forged by Dalt himself, the Suel patron deity of locks, doors, and portals. With the vested power of a god, the key might have all sorts of other effects that have yet to be discovered.

"As for other assistance, I can only tell you what I know of Maure Castle and what befell Mordenkainen and Bigby on their expedition. I know of the demon-handed man and his obsession with the castle. I also know that there are levels beyond the ones explored by Mordenkainen and Bigby. What I do not know is what secrets those levels hold. However, given the history of House Maure, they are likely to be the resting place of numerous arcane secrets, experiments, monsters, and gods know what else. When the Maures retreated to their castle and terminated virtually all contact with the outside world a thousand years ago, they left many questions unanswered.

"If you have any specific questions or concerns, I will do my best to address them."*


----------



## Rathan (May 1, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

Kal takes the key from the box thinking she might like to keep it as it can be magically sealed. Placing it in his magical pack sitting next to him and runs his fingers lightly over the pocket he placed it in as it almost hurt him not to take the key from it's resting place and play with idly. He was indeed fascinated with it and anything else of a powerful arcane nature not to mention the face this VERY item was held by the late great Mordenkainen himself of all people. 

"I do thank you oh so very much M'Lady for all your help however unless you need to ask of us anything else... or my companions anything of you, we should be going. I do have a feeling that if you have been keeping an eye on us there is nothing stopping this demon handed mans far reaching eyes from doing the same thing and I'm sure the less association we have with you the discretely better." Kal-fen uttered softly before looking to his friends and companions wondering if they had anything else to add.


----------



## Thanee (May 1, 2010)

*Justine*

*“Now that is an interesting part. So there are actually parts of the castle and its dungeons, that noone has set a foot into yet? This will be both interesting and dangerous, I reckon.”*


----------



## airwalkrr (May 1, 2010)

*"Well,"* replies Jallarzi thoughtfully, *"Someone has set foot in them at some point to be sure. There is just no telling how long it has been since that happened. Mordenkainen's trip there is the only such excursion in that is well-documented. However, I would hazard a guess that the demon-handed man knew far more about the dungeon than the archmage and his apprentice cared to find out."*

[sblock=Game Information]I will be bringing the encounter with Jallarzi to a close with the Monday update, so if you have anything to ask, make certain to do so by then.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 1, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

Kal place a hand back to his dark goatee once more and stroked it softly as his eyes wandered a bit around the room his mind wandered to and fro hoping something would jog his memory as to whom this demon-handed man might actually be.. though silent it was not hard to tell Kal-fen was hard at thought.

[sblock=Arcana roll to see who the demon-handed man might be]Knowledge (Arcana) roll. (1d20+16=27)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2010)

*"What sort of monsters could we find as we explore the castle? Traps?"* asks the tribesman.


----------



## airwalkrr (May 4, 2010)

[sblock=Kal-fen]You have actually heard a thing or two about the demon-handed man, but the accounts are a bit conflicting.  A powerful mage known as Eli the Demon-Handed is said to have terrorized the area around the southern Duchy of Urnst several decades ago. According to most accounts he became obsessed with the secrets of Maure Castle and put forth an expedition to the place. After that he was not heard from again until Mordenkainen's adventure beneath the castle, where it is said he was slain by the archmage. The nature of Eli's transfomartion is unclear. Some believe him to be a cambion, the scion of a human and a fiend, while others say he made a pact with some fell power in exchange for the hands for which he is known. The most recent mention of him comes from reports originating in the Abbor-Alz mountains approximately three months ago. Apparently a gnoll was seen asking about a man fitting Eli's description among local tribes.[/sblock]

In response to Mapata's query, Jallarzi reveals some useful information, *"Aside from the demon-handed man, Mordenkainen's group encountered a number of other hazards. One of the worst was a terrible iron golem that somehow turned Mordenkainen to stone. Bigby was forced to retreat after this encounter to acquire a scroll of stone to flesh to restore the archmage. There was also a powerful demon trapped within the dungeons by some sort of binding magic. I believe Mordenkainen and Bigby managed to banish him, but that does not mean he could not have returned. Finally, they encountered a number of deadly traps, though I'm sorry to say I don't know the specific nature of any of them. Some of them were merely bypassed, and it is my understanding that they left behind warnings of some kind for those who might follow after them. However, be aware that there are certainly traps that were never encountered and thus will have no warning whatsoever. I recommend you be on your guard, and don't take foolish risks.

"I believe I have said enough. I don't want to keep you any longer than I need to, and I have other affairs to attend to today as well. Allow me to show you out."*

At that, Jallarzi intones words of magical power so that a mystical portal of shimmering white energy appears. You can see through the portal and recognize that it appears to lead outside.

*"The chambers of the Guild are labyrinthine to those who are not familiar with it. This is just a short-cut. You'll be transported outside instantaneously. Farewell."*

As each of you steps through the portal, you are whisked across time and space to arrive outside at the steps leading up to the Guild of Wizardry. Roshan awaits patiently and is only a little surprised by your sudden appearance.

It is time to make your preparations. You have acquired the means to enter through the "Unopenable Doors" and have learned a thing or two about the dangers you face within the dungeon. Before you undertake your journey to the castle's dungeons, which are several leagues overland, you may wish to peruse Greyhawk's shops and markets for items that could aid you in your endeavor.

[sblock=Game Information]You can purchase virtually anything in the city of Greyhawk that appears in the Player's Handbook chapter on equipment, including masterwork weapons and armor. For magical supplies, any and all spell components can be purchased from the Guild of Wizardry or an appropriate temple. All magical potions, scrolls, and wands appearing in the Dungeon Master's Guide are readily available for purchase as well. Other items, such as staves, rods, wondrous items or consumable items like potions that do not appear in the Dungeon Master's Guide may or may not be available. Feel free to ask for anything with a GP Limit of 100,000 GP. I will roll to see if it is available. Do not ask for anything that does not appear in the Players Handbook or Dungeon Master's Guide unless it is something I have already given you access to.

I expect you to be ready to set off for Maure Castle by next Monday's update. So if there is anything you feel you need to take care of, make sure you post it by this week.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 4, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

Kal steps out of the portal and into the street before Roshan and smiled softly to his of friend... "I need to go back inside a moment and purchase a couple of scrolls that I feel might come in handy should we meet unfortunate circumstances within the castle. Jallarzi made no mention that the golumn that turned Mordenkainen to stone had been felled and I'd rather not take the chance of this happening again with one of us should we be caught off guard" the dark colored warlock spoke as he turned to head back up the stairs and talk to someone about allowing him access to purchase scrolls... he hoped that he could get them at discount but one never knew in this city...

[sblock=Placing Order for Scrolls]I would like to purchase two Stone to Flesh scrolls at the best price I can possibly find them. I would also like two scrolls of stoneskin, and 5 scrolls of Identify as well as I do believe my use magic device as well as my deceive item feat will easily allow me to use them. 

Question: is there a wondrous item in the DMG or what have you that allows one to make safe shelter for resting in hostile environments, such as the Tiny Hut Spell but as an item that can be used over and over again?[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 4, 2010)

*"Wizards are so afraid of these anti magic golems. I begin to like those creatures. Perhaps I use my savings to purchase one, just to annoy you." *Mapata says, crossing his arms and looking at the warlock with a grin


----------



## Rathan (May 4, 2010)

Kal-fen chuckles softly with his back to Mapata as he ascends the stairs back up to the Guild...

"You assume I can't hurt it... I am no ordinary arcane caster Mapata... I fear one or all of us could have issue with this special gaze attack that could be deadly, I never once said I couldn't hurt it." the wise warlock said knowing his acidic power blast of vitriolic proportions could harm a body of metal means even with it's immunity to magic easily.\

[sblock=OOC to All]I am basing my rp here on the assumption that with even a simple arcana check Kal would know the workings of a golumn and it's magical immune properties... if you need me to roll it I can Air.... but I'm pretty sure it's basic knowledge to most arcane users that golumns=baaaad for casters heh.[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 4, 2010)

*"A golem you say? I take it you found out the information we need to enter the castle? But you need not fear golems with me there Kal. My blade passes through them as if they were butter."* Even in its sheath the blade rings out a soft, but true tone as the dragoon flicks his finger off the edge of the razor-like keen edge.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 4, 2010)

Mapata shrugs *"Stop posing, and let us be off; all this waiting unnerves me."*


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 5, 2010)

The paladin shrugs and nods as the warlock ducks back into the tower. *"Indeed my friend. If there isn't anything besides the arcane writings to get, shall we be off then? You can fill me in on the way as to specifics about our destination." *


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2010)

*Justine*

*“Very good! Then these golems will pose no problem to us,”* Justine says, grinning slightly.

*“As for preparations. I don't think I will need to buy much, but I will take some time to think about it. When are we going to start our journey? Tomorrow?”*


----------



## airwalkrr (May 7, 2010)

Kal-fen makes a brief stop inside the Guild of Wizardry's curios shop where he requests a number of magical scrolls. The clerk asks for payment up front and informs him that the scrolls will be ready for pick-up at the end of the day.

[sblock=Game Information for Rathan/Kal-fen]All of the scrolls you listed are available for purchase at standard market price. I can't think of an item that creates a shelter off the top of my head but feel free to peruse the DMG for something fitting.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (May 13, 2010)

*Coldeven the 10th, Moonday, Common Year 594, Late Morning*

Having completed your preparations for the journey, you set out for Maure Castle following a map given to you by Mellary. In order to expedite the journey, you rent a group a riding horses from a stable in Greyhawk. The horses make your travels go by much more swiftly. After a half-day's ride you stop in the village of Diamond Lake for a brief rest. Local gossip tells of gnoll attacks on the outskirts of the mines worked by the village's denizens. Soldiers from Greyhawk have already arrived to quell the attacks, and you even hear of heroes like yourselves being called in to root out the source of the attacks.

After your brief stop in Diamond Lake, you continue to the east. On the second day you cross the border into the Duchy of Urnst, Greyhawk's neighbor to the east. An Urnstian border patrol briefly questions you on your intentions and. like the villagers of Diamond Lake, warns you of the gnolls roving the area. At the end of the second day, you turn your gaze southward through the meandering Cairn Hills. That evening, the night is filled with the hoots and hollers of all manner of beast. You can't help but let your imagination wander as you consider the calls to belong to gnoll warbands bent on pillaging the countryside. But for the present, your party remains unmolested.

On the morning of the third day, you set out for the last leg of your journey. According to Mellary's map, there should be an entrance to the castle's dungeon about a mile west of the castle itself. According to Mellary, this is the passageway used by Mordenkainen on his original expedition to the dungeons. Approaching by way of the castle itself is a pointless endeavor, any entrances to the dungeons being completely obscured by ruins of the ancient edifice. True to form, you come across a brush-covered downward-slanting passage just over a mile from the castle ruins. You tie your horses to a tree a ways off from the passage, just in case the passage is being watched, and being your descent.

Your magical weapons light the way as your march deeper into the dark tunnel. After proceeding eastward for about ten minutes along the downward-sloping passage, you come to a T-intersection, with a short hallway continuing to the north into a dead end and another leading south into darkness. A large eight-pointed star design has been chiseled into the stone floor at the intersection. The points of the star are entirely cleaned out, as if something is meant to be inset into the shallow depressions.


----------



## Thanee (May 14, 2010)

*Justine*

*“There we are,”* Justine says, looking at the star inlaid into the stone floor. *“And already face the first question to answer. Shall we better leave it alone or try to find something to fill into those depressions. Water maybe?”*


----------



## Rathan (May 14, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

Kal descends with the rest into the tunnel and remains mostly quiet as they journey further within the passage. Coming to the intersection and the star about the floor masterfully carved he moves to kneel down to one knee as utters a slight incantation.

[sblock=Action] Using at will detect magic on and focusing it on the carving looking for predominant magic and perhaps traces of magic that once laid within the inlays now empty... also making a Arcana and Spellcraft check in case they are needed as well. Arcana and Spellcraft checks respectively... (1d20+16=24, 1d20+16=30)[/sblock]

"Perhaps Justine... I am attempting to find out is this is of magical make or not." Kal said softly...

"and while I'm at it" Kal says as he looks down at his hands a moment before grinning a few more incantations fly from his lips as his hands move..

[sblock=More Actions]As we're not in combat round I am going to cast my Voidsense, Fell Flight, and See the Unseen invocation which all have a 24 hour duration...[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 14, 2010)

*Roshan, AC 30, HP 94/94, DR 2/-, Saves: F13/R8/W6*

Ulan slithers quickly up the poorly hidden passageway, her dragoon rider crouched low over her back. The lithe ashworm lowers her head to the ground so her companion can dismount more easily.

Roshan slides off the ashworm, between spines jaws with no difficulty what so ever. He peers into the symbol for a moment to see if anything stirs in his memory. Knowledge  (Religion) =19


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 14, 2010)

Mapata just stands stoicaly arms crossed looking as the others examined the device. He, however, was not inactive. As a chief of an orc tribe, he was trained in detecting traps, and his eyes looked for wires or any suspicious thing.

Search traps: 24


----------



## airwalkrr (May 14, 2010)

[sblock=Kal-fen]The magic of the eight-pointed star is overwhelming. It takes all your concentration to focus upon the points of the star as each of them registers the same overwhelming aura. Try as hard as you might, you cannot discern the nature of the aura, aside from it's sheer magnitude of power.[/sblock]
Kal-fen goes slack-jawed for a moment after attempting to detect magic upon the star. He soon snaps back into his normal self with a pale look upon his face.
[sblock=Roshan]You see no religious significance to the star.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mapata]You detect no sign of traps, although your roguish senses tell you that there is some sense of magic to the star.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 14, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

Kal rubbed his eyes a bit as he shook the cobwebs from his brain as well....

"whatever this is.. it is beyond power of my discerning. To me it feels of overwhelming magical prowess but what it is I cannot tell you just yet..." Kal uttered as he wracked his brain in his studies of the first expedition to this place and tired to figure out what the hell this was....

[sblock=To Air]Given the time we have at the moment not in combat can I just take a 20 for an arcana check for a total of 36 in thought back to Modenkinen's trip here before in my studies to discern what this heck this is?[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 14, 2010)

Mapata speaks for the first time in like days. "There are no traps here, at least that I know about. However there is something odd about the floor patterns. Magic. How I hate it."


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 14, 2010)

*Roshan, AC 30, HP 94/94, DR 2/-, Saves: F13/R8/W6*

*"The symbol has no religious meaning that I can tell either."* The Paladin mounts back up and waits for the others to make a decision. *"Do the holes look like they might fit that key you picked up?"*


----------



## airwalkrr (May 14, 2010)

[sblock=Kal-fen]You can't take 20 on Knowledge checks. You either know it or your don't. On occasion you may be given the opportunity to re-roll a Knowledge check when some new information comes to light, but this is not one of those opportunities.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 15, 2010)

*Justine*

*“That was my first thought, but I don't really think so. The key looks like an actual key. Well, maybe one could put it into one of those depressions from above, but they do not really look like keyholes to me.”*


----------



## Rathan (May 15, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

Kal shrugged softly as reached into the small compartment of his pack behind him calling "Silver Key" softly as he pack produced it into his hand after reaching back behind him and inside. 

"well here goes nothing..." the warlock said as he touched the key to the center of the carving in the stone walkway....


----------



## airwalkrr (May 15, 2010)

Kal-fen touches the key to center of the eight-pointed star, but nothing happens.


----------



## airwalkrr (May 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]If you are done with the star, you can continue down the passageway to the right. The way to the left hits a dead end after ten feet. Either the passageway in that direction was never finished or someone blocked it up.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (May 18, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

"Seems the star here is unresponsive to the key... must mean this is not a doorway of some kind... perhaps we should move on down this corridor here..." Kal says as he points to the right... then puts the key back in his pack in the same pocket for safe keeping.

"Before we do go Mapata.. perhaps searching that dead end wall for a secret door might be prudent.. it seems like such a wast of stone for just ten feet of passageway don't you think?" Kal said with a bit of intuition in his voice...


----------



## airwalkrr (May 26, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Just gonna move things along here since there hasn't been a response in a week. I'll assume Mapata searches the corridor to the north (I made the rolls myself) and then your group proceeded down the corridor to the south.

I'm also going to use the metric system if that is okay with everyone. As a man of science I find metric to be superior to imperial units. A 5-ft. square is approximately 1.5 meters in width and length. I will also refer to things in terms of combat squares in parentheses.[/sblock]

Mapata takes a few moments to examine the northern passage way, looking for signs of travel, a secret portal, anything that might be worth mentioning, but it seems as if the area has been neglected. There is nothing of interest, aside from the fact that it seems masons were originally intending to expand the passage but abruptly stopped.

Continuing down the passage to the south, your group comes to a room approximately six meters (4 sq.) deep and nine meters (6 sq.) wide. At the far end of the room is a great set of double doors. The massive doors are each 1.5 meters wide and made of thick iron and wood. The doors and floor in front of them are scraped and scratched, as if someone had unsuccessfully tried to force them open. It seems that they open inward, but even this is debatable.


----------



## Rathan (May 26, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

"Can you check the floor and the door for traps please my keen-eyed friend? I'm pretty sure the key of portals will open the door but I want to make sure I'm not sucked into some horrible trap before I do so and then will be of no use to you all" the warlock uttered calmly getting ready to retrieve the key when need be...

[sblock=Casting Detect Magic Again]Going to cast my at-will detect magic again focusing on the door and the surrounding area this time[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 26, 2010)

*"Yes."* says Mapata, and takes his time to examine the room. 

OOC: Taking 20 for a search for traps.


----------



## airwalkrr (May 27, 2010)

Clearly the magic of this place is great, for once again Kal-fen detects the presence of overwhelming magic upon the doors. He has rarely come across a place so filled with powerful auras and the thought makes him salivate at the types of magic that must be held within the unplumbed depths of the dungeons beneath the castle.

Mapata spends several minutes carefully looking over the doors, the floor, and even the ceiling above to ensure there are no snares, pits, or trip wires. After this he is resolute that there are no traps warding the doors themselves. They can be opened safely.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2010)

*"The doors are safe from traps." *the half orc states matter of factly. He is a man of few words, but even fewer it seems now. Perhaps it's the overwelming magic opperating in this place. Mapata frowns constantly, and seems uneasy.


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 27, 2010)

*Roshan, AC 30, HP 94/94, DR 2/-, Saves: F13/R8/W6*

The paladin waits quietly in his saddle for the observant types to check the hall for traps. Ulan chuffs and clacks her jaws softly while the walking snacks wood in the sides of the cave she now rests in.


----------



## Thanee (May 27, 2010)

*Justine*

Justine is standing nearby, ready to jump in, when she would be needed. Unfortunately, her knowledge of traps and similar mechanisms isn't good enough to be of much help with the search, but her healing magic might come in handy nonetheless, eventually. Of course, she would prefer it otherwise, but she is no fool to believe so.


----------



## Rathan (May 27, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

Kal once again reaches into the small pouch on the side of his pack stating the word "Key" once more as the silver key of portals once again appears in his hand.... he moved in what seemed to him like super slow motion towards the door and his attitude was that of annoyance as he just wanted to get inside and see what wonders were to behold him there... it seemed like forever but soon enough the key was placed against the door... or in a keyhole if there was one and waited patiently for the doors to open.. hopefully they would....


----------



## airwalkrr (May 28, 2010)

Kal-fen touches the key to the immense doors. For a moment, nothing happens. Then a sound, something between a chime and drumbeat, is heard throughout the room. Kal-fen steps back as he hears a loud rumble and then the doors begin to shake. Small bits of dust fall from the doors as they slowly begin to swing inward to allow ingress. For the next six or seven seconds the doors continue to open until they are finally flush with the walls inside allowing a passageway inside that is about 3 meters wide, enough for at least two to walk abreast.

Your group steps gingerly through the doorway into an entry foyer of some type. To your left (east) is a wide corridor that spills into a much larger room. In the distance you can see a strange flickering light of radiant amber. It's source is beyond your gaze however. To your right (west) is a 3 meter-wide corridor that leads into darkness. Ahead of you (south), 6 meters away, the foyer ends, but a 3-meter wide corridor continues southward for about 6 meters until ending at a single iron-bound oak door.

As soon as your entire group has stepped into the foyer, the doors begin to close behind you. Within six or seven seconds, they are once again shut.


----------



## Thanee (May 28, 2010)

*Justine*

*“I find the light the most inviting,”* Justine mentions, *“but that could be misleading, of course.”*


----------



## Rathan (May 28, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

"I would have to agree... if it's going to be the worst of the passages hardships let us get it out of the way first." Kal said as he slowly checked his footing and made to turn to the left (east) and waited for Mapata to lead the way with his keen eyes....

[sblock=Abilities Activated Currently]
Seen the Unseen [Least] (Grants see invis. and darkvision for 24 hours)
Fell Flight [Lesser] (Grants flight w/ good manuv. for 24 hours)
Voidsense [Lesser] (Grants blindsense 30ft. for 24 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (May 28, 2010)

*Roshan, AC 30, HP 94/94, DR 2/-, Saves: F13/R8/W6*

*"Go toward the light? This sounds like a prudent choice to my ears."* The dragoon slides forward a bit on the belly of Ulan to give the others a little more room. His lance in hand and shield floating at the ready, Roshan is ready to charge into the fray.

[sblock=Active AbilitiesAura of Courage
Empathic Link
Tremorsense 60ft
Improved Evasion[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Moving things right along. I'm going to assume you guys head east towards the light. By the way, if I miss a conversion from imperial units to metric, forgive me. Sometimes I may be transcribing boxed text and miss it. I almost did it with this post (thank you, preview feature).[/sblock]
About 20 meters to your left (east) is the amber pool. The water of this round pool is amber in color, a bit murky, and moves just slightly, as if a small but constant tidal influx were at work upon it. Its bottom cannot be seen because of a haze caused by an admixture of the coloration, the murkiness, and the light shed by a chalice which is set upon a raised six-meter-round area at the center of the pool.

On the raised stone surface at the center of the pool sits a one-meter-tall twenty-three-centimeter-round chalice that glows with an unusual colored ambiance. As you examine it, the beautiful vessel shifts from a radiant amber to a sparkling gold. The weak illumination plays tricks on the surface of the pool below, making it look aflame with golden reflection.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 11, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

Kal takes his time moving slowly towards the amber pool and the platform with the challis upon it... hoping not to set off any traps he hovers just off the floor in a slow forward movement as he travels over the 'waters' carefully to get a better look at the challis in the middle. Kal wracks his brain trying to come up with an answer to what this elaborate set up might be for... perhaps it's magical in nature.... and he ponders on this fact for some time as he examines...

[sblock=Skill Rolls]Knowledge (Arcana) (1d20+16=31), Knowledge (Spellcraft) (1d20+15=32)[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities Activated Currently]
Seen the Unseen [Least] (Grants see invis. and darkvision for 24 hours)
Fell Flight [Lesser] (Grants flight w/ good manuv. for 24 hours)
Voidsense [Lesser] (Grants blindsense 30ft. for 24 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 11, 2010)

The chalice only sheds light in a 6-m radius, which just barely grants shadowy illumination to the edge of the pool. It is certainly magical in nature, Kal-fen guesses a form of transmutation, but he has few other clues as to its exact properties. As he examines it, the color of the chalice shifts again to radiant amber.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 12, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

"hmmmm if I were to venture an educated guess I'd say transmutation magic.... however without touching it or examining it further in depth I cannot be sure... Mapata... would you please check the area for traps and the like before I touch the challis please my friend?" Kal asks more than politely...


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 12, 2010)

Getting close enough to the chalice will require getting over about a 5 meter length of water to get to the raised portion in the center. One could simply wade, if one wished...


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2010)

*Justine*

*“I fail to see how this could be of any help to our quest. It looks nice, but we should probably just leave it there...”* Justine says.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 14, 2010)

The thought passes through your mind that the chalice is probably fairly valuable.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 14, 2010)

As you look around, you also notice that you are out in the big wide open. The chamber you are within must be massive, for you cannot see any walls in the darkness beyond in any direction. There are some large, dark, motionless forms to the south at the furthest extent of your vision, maybe pillars or possibly statues, but it is impossible to be certain from here. The light from the chalice is so faint that your enchanted weapons provide better illumination. You can at least see the ceiling some five or six meters above you, which is a comfort to those with an inclination towards agoraphobia.

You notice the chalice once again changes color. This time from radiant amber to cobalt blue.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 14, 2010)

*"What does that means?"* asks the desert nomad tilting his head towards the chalice.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Roshan, AC 30, HP 94/94, DR 2/-, Saves: F13/R8/W6*

*"Lets see what might be lurking about shall we?"* Roshan takes a wider track, as the rogue moves toward the pool to check for traps. The paladin makes a wide circle at about 20 meters from the edge of the pool, lance held heavenward, to see if the light from his formidable weapons can illuminate anything of else of interest in the large chamber. He closes his eyes from time to time, and uses his empathic link through Ulan to sense any vibration through the ground of hiding or invisible foes. He takes particular notice of the composition of the floor as the undulating ashworm slides over it's dusty surface.

[sblock=Active AbilitiesAura of Courage
Empathic Link
Tremorsense 60ft
Improved Evasion[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 15, 2010)

[sblock=Vertexx69]Ulan seems a bit unsettled by the moving water. You think perhaps it is fed by an underground spring, but somehow the movement of the water is unnatural. At that point you realize perhaps Ulan is unsettled not because of the moving water, but because of movement IN the water. Of course, Ulan is not particularly fond of water or the creatures within it in the first place, so it is unlikely there is any danger.[/sblock]
To the south, about 15 meters from the edge of the pool, is a line of doorways set into finely crafted walls. There are six doorways in all, spaced about 9 meters apart each. There is a gap in the middle which is only 3 meters wide, enough for two to walk abreast comfortably. The south wall meets up with the western passage from which you came, although there is a second hallway that proceeds west along the southern wall beyond your vision. At the eastern edge of the southern wall, about 5 meters from the sixth door, the wall gives way to a wide opening. The eastern wall is still beyond Roshan's view, even making a 20 meter ride out. Along the northern side of the pool, he finds more doors. Six again, spaced about the same as those along the south wall. The west wall seems to align parallel to the passage you had to pass through to arrive at the large double doors that granted egress into the dungeon. There are various cubbies and shelves built into the west wall, and you imagine at some point they held countless and various artifacts of different natures, but they are all bare at present, save for a few cobwebs here and there, and of course, a fine layer of dust.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 15, 2010)

*Too much doors to my liking...*


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 16, 2010)

*Roshan, AC 30, HP 94/94, DR 2/-, Saves: F13/R8/W6*

The dragoon comes sliding back toward the party. *"Ulan tells me there is something living in the water of that pool. But as long as you stay out of reach of anything in the water you should be fine."* He casts an eye to the flying warlock. *"How much can you carry while flying? What drank from a meter tall chalice? Giants or demons or is it a trophy cup of some kind?"*


----------



## Rathan (Jun 16, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

"I can carry no more than I can when walking which is not my bag of tea to begin with. Might I also add that regardless of the challis' worth it's here after Mordenkinen and Bigby more than likely for a reason. Perhaps we should leave it until this time to leave this place for now as it *is* relatively close to the exit as we go." Kal said softly trying to reason.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 16, 2010)

*"Something alive in the water? Perhaps we shall see to it don't you think? We can't afford to find that it would represent a problem on our possible hasty retreat. I say we face that something now"*


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2010)

*Justine*

*“Well, at least we can't complain about a lack of options where we could head next...”* Justine mentions, once she becomes aware of the numerous doorways.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 17, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

"I would have to agree with you Mapata however I am not going to go into the water first mind you. Unless one of you has a way to coax out what is in there then we best come up with another plan or leave it be. However I'd rather not have to deal with whatever is in there on the way out if an escape is necessary." Kal said softly and matter-of-factly.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 18, 2010)

Almost as if on cue, you suddenly spy a ripple emanating from the middle of the pool. There is definitely something in the water. Moments later, the color of the chalice shifts from cobalt blue back to radiant amber.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 18, 2010)

Mapata sneaks next to the pool, testing ground.

Move silently: +13
Hide: +18


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Roshan, AC 30, HP 94/94, DR 2/-, Saves: F13/R8/W6*

*"Careful on the approach there Mapata. It may have tentacles if it lives in such a lighted spot."* Roshan pauses in her search of the room and positions herself 30ft behind the roguely barbarian and readies an action to charge with his large, glowing lance if anything does pop out of the water to attack.

[sblock=Active AbilitiesAura of Courage
Empathic Link
Tremorsense 60ft
Improved Evasion[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 18, 2010)

*"Why don't you said it louder, I think my dead father was unable to hear you."* mutters the half orc when his partner reveals his intentions.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 19, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Wait, is Roshan a he or a she? The sexual ambiguity of your last post is confusing me, Vertexx69.[/sblock]
Mapata sneaks close to the pool and gazes carefully into the water. The lighting is poor, but his darkvision helps to compensate. Nevertheless, the murkiness of the pool prevents him from seeing any further. It seems whatever is in the water is content to stay there, at least for now. You might have to plunge in if you want to learn any more.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 21, 2010)

Mapata stands at his full *"Seems that this creature wishes not to be disturb. Let us leave it be for now."* he gesture with the hand for the others to prosigue.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 21, 2010)

Having decided to leave the chalice and the water be, you now have several choices. You could investigate the six doors to the north or the six doors to the south. You could also follow the very wide passage heading southeast after the sixth south door. There is a hallway heading west from the first door to the south. Of course you could always double back. At the first intersection you came to there was a south passage and a west passage.

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to nominate either Kal-fen or Mapata as party leader as Rathan and Voda Vosa have been the most frequent posters recently. They can fight over it in the OOC thread if they want or one could gracefully step aside.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2010)

*Justine*

Justine is glad, that the collective wisdom has steered them away from examining the pool further. She simply cannot see how this could be of any help to them.

*“How about we take a look into the corridor further down first, before turning our attention towards the doors?”*


OOC: I'm fine with either of you taking the lead and agree that it can help speed things up a bit. I would prefer Mapata to take that role, simply because he is the rogue and as such most likely the first in marching order, anyways, due to his trapfinding skills.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 21, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

"I would have to agree with Justine on this one my friends... Lets explore all avenues of options to before the doors. It seems to me most people use doors to keep things hidden away or separated from the rest. Let us explore this passage to the south east first." Kal says plainly and waits for Mapata to take point with his keen eyes...

[sblock=OOC to all] I don't mind taking a back seat to Mapata as he is in fact our rogue.. If he doesn't want the responsibility then I'll take it...[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 22, 2010)

*"A wise decision."* States the stoic half orc as he stands ready to follow. He'll try to find traps whenever they reach a suspicious place, or a common place to put traps, like doorways, corridors, etc.

OOC: I'll step aside and leave the charismatic warlock be the leader. Mapata might have been a leader on his past, but he walked away from that life for a reason. Besides I have not full access to Internet and my posting frequency is rather erratic.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 24, 2010)

OOC: Party Leader or not Mapata... we're still having you first in the marching order... not having your rogue go first in a place full of powerful magical traps is a death sentence.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 26, 2010)

Your group makes its way to the wide passage to the east of the doors. Once you get there, you finally discover the east wall. Much like the west wall, it is pock-marked with numerous cubbies, places were perhaps great treasures once rested. But also like the west wall, these cubbies are empty save for cobwebs, dust, and the occasional broken clay sculpture. The passage is very wide (a bit more than 12 meters) but not very long. About six meters down the west side of the passage, it ends with a door that probably enters the same room that the last door in the long line of six doors south of the chalice leads to. After that, the passage way opens up again. Spaced about 9 meters apart are a columns. The columns are rather non-descript, made of good-quality wood and about one and half meters square and six meters high. Suspended from the columns on the south side is a layer of black satin curtains. It is impossible to tell what is beyond the curtains. They are too thick for the light from your magic weapons to penetrate, they overlap laterally with each other and they all hang flush with the floor.

To the west, beyond the extent of your light, the wall on the west drops away after the door. To the edge of your vision, a wall continues to run parallel to the curtains, possibly forming the south edge of the rooms entered from the numerous doors on the other side.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 26, 2010)

*Kal-fen HP:68/68 AC:22 Init:+4 F:+8/R:+10/W:+10 DR:3/cold Iron ER:5 (Acid,Fire)*

"Well my friends this seems to be one extraordinarily large room.. perhaps we should search it over thus giving us a clear escape for either side of rooms to our left here yes?" Kal said softly and waited for his friends to respond.

[sblock=Abilities Activated Currently]
Seen the Unseen [Least] (Grants see invis. and darkvision for 24 hours)
Fell Flight [Lesser] (Grants flight w/ good manuv. for 24 hours)
Voidsense [Lesser] (Grants blindsense 30ft. for 24 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Roshan, AC 30, HP 94/94, DR 2/-, Saves: F13/R8/W6*

Roshan nods his agreement with the decision of the warlock and urges Ulan on behind the roguely barbarian's careful steps. The dragoon continues to occasionally close his eyes and stretch his feeling out through the ashworm, to feel any vibrations through the ground not made by the party.

[sblock=Active AbilitiesAura of Courage
Empathic Link
Tremorsense 60ft
Improved Evasion[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 27, 2010)

Heading west, you see more and more wooden columns, all supporting continued length of black curtains. To the north side, you come to a break, a passageway from which you can once again see the glowing chalice. But from that point onward, it is nothing but wall. After traveling perhaps 50 meters, you come to the end of the columns. The curtains are perpendicular to a dead end in the west. It seems if you want to explore more to the south, you will have to breach the curtains. The cover the entire length of the chamber from east to west.


----------



## Rathan (Jun 27, 2010)

*Kal-fen HP:68/68 AC:22 Init:+4 F:+8/R:+10/W:+10 DR:3/cold Iron ER:5 (Acid,Fire)*

Kal sighs softly knowing it's got to be done at some point and carefully... and slowly sticks his head behind one of the curtains and if there is no wandering oddity looking to take appendages off he'll wave the rest in behind this particular curtain and have Mapata lead on behind the curtain walls this time.

[sblock=Active Abilities]See the Unseen [Least] (Grants see invis. and darkvision for 24 hours)
Fell Flight [Lesser] (Grants flight w/ good manuv. for 24 hours)
Voidsense [Lesser] (Grants blindsense 30ft. for 24 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2010)

*Justine*

Justine is growing more and more tense as they continue to explore the dungeons. At some point, something _will_ happen. They all knew it. It was only a question of where, when and what.

Standing ready, while Kal-fen moves forward, bravely seeking to find out what is behind those curtains, Justine watches over the warlock to react quickly, if needed.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jun 27, 2010)

*Roshan, AC 30, HP 94/94, DR 2/-, Saves: F13/R8/W6*

Roshan stabs the bottom hemline of the curtains with the tip of his glowing lance. He lifts a large portion high enough so that everyone might see whats on the other side and have a big enough opening for Ulan to carry him and herself through. Once on the other side he will continue to hold the curtain up for the others. listening to Ulan for any movement beyond the edges of the light. 

[sblock=Active AbilitiesAura of Courage
Empathic Link
Tremorsense 60ft
Improved Evasion[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 28, 2010)

The half orc moves like a shadow beneath the curtains and explores the reveled area searching for any incoming threat. 

_Move silently: +13
Search: +11
Dis. Dev: +14

Will take 20 if able._


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 1, 2010)

Although you have seen a number of strange and unusual things since entering the dungeons beneath Maure Castle, nothing could prepare you for what was behind the curtains. Before you lies a massive chamber, lighted by some unusual magic that hangs in the area like a dull glow. But it is enough so that you can see the whole of the chamber easily. In fact, having been cloaked in darkness thus far, even this dim light is a bit taxing upon your eyes. However, as you move into the chamber your eyes begin to adjust and you take in the many marvels before you.

The chamber is incredibly large. If it was carved out the old-fashioned way, it must have taken years to do. And whoever the mason was for the project probably had several successors. The chamber is perhaps 50 meters deep and twice as wide. At either side of the chamber is an enormous raised balcony looking out into the center and lined with numerous stairs. Stairs approach each balcony along the sides. The seating in the balconies could each easily hold fifty people or more.

At the far end of the chamber is a raised area. It dominates the back center area of the room and juts well into the middle of the room. Upon the raised area are three different forms. From this distance, you cannot make out the exact details, but the figures are unmoving. One is on each side and both appear to be standing. The one in the center is seated upon a kind of raised throne and is also a bit larger than the others. It seems this room was once an audience chamber of some kind.

Of immediate interest however, are six ivory pillars that stand before you about 8 meters ahead. They are all spaced about 7 to 8 meters apart from your left to your right. The pillars depict six different people carved in various poses and styles.

[sblock=OOC]It is impossible to take 20 on a Hide or Move Silently check since the two are opposed rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 16, 2010)

OOC: Bump


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 16, 2010)

Mapata moves into the chamber, blending with the shadows, and searching for any possible threat, hidden as he was.

_Search: 16
MS: 29
DisDev: 23_


----------



## Vertexx69 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Roshan, AC 30, HP 94/94, DR 2/-, Saves: F13/R8/W6*

Roshan slides into the chamber, roughly ten meters (30ft) behind the roguely barbarian astride Ulan. When he sees the statues in various poses he lets his eyes fall shut and whispers to those behind the mount. *"They might have been petrified by something living here."* With a squeeze of his legs against the saddle, Ulan stops her forward movement, and all becomes quiet once more.

[sblock=Active AbilitiesAura of Courage
Empathic Link
Tremorsense 60ft
Improved Evasion[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jul 18, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

Kal floats into the room a bit behind the large one on his mount and takes a peek around before approaching quietly. He was not sure weather this was a well devised plot or a chance for him to make a good first impression so standing properly he introduces himself.

"Greetings and well met... is there anyone there who wishes to speak? My name is Kal-fen and I am a expert in the knowledge of magics and it's history." his voice boomed deep and dark yet sounded refined and proper.

[sblock=A Pair of Craaaapy Skill Rolls]First Roll Knowledge(Arcana) / Second Roll Spellcraft (1d20+16=18, 1d20+16=19)[/sblock]
[sblock=Notes]Focusing on the dais with the figures with my at will detect magic.[/sblock]  
[sblock=Abilities Activated Currently]
Seen the Unseen [Least] (Grants see invis. and darkvision for 24 hours)
Fell Flight [Lesser] (Grants flight w/ good manuv. for 24 hours)
Voidsense [Lesser] (Grants blindsense 30ft. for 24 hours)[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2010)

*Justine*

Justine was looking about the scene, when Kal-fen made his introductions.

The figures weren't moving. Statues. Maybe petrified, like Roshan had said. The whole scene was a little creepy, and the favoured soul nervously looked for any threat that might be lurking within this massive chamber.

*“I don't think they will answer you...”* is all she says.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jul 20, 2010)

Kal-fen's voice echoes throughout the chamber, making a great deal of noise. It is only after this that you all realize just about anything on this dungeon level might have been able to hear him. But for better or worse, it does not appear to have stirred any of the dungeon's inhabitants. If the figures on the throne and the figures before you carved into pillars have any life at all, they don't see fit to acknowledge you.

[sblock=Kal-fen]There seems to be a faint sort of magic on each of the pillars in your immediate vicinity, but damned if you can figure out what kind of magic.[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Jul 21, 2010)

*Kal-fen*

Kal floats a few inches off the floor of the overly large room they all now occupied. Slowly he floated his way over to the figures he greeted himself to just a short moment ago to examine them more closely. Before hovering over though he turned to Justine with a smile.

"One can never be too sure my good Lady. I'd rather be careful and proper than stupid and dead" Kal uttered softly as he began to move...

"My memory must be slipping in this vast place.. there is magic about these pillars there next to you all.. but what kind I cannot discern..." Kal adds softly...


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2010)

*Justine*

*“I see. Careful is good,”* Justine replies with a wink.


----------

